# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Arafat ndërron jetë në një spital në Paris

## R2T

* Marre nga BBC News ne Shqip*

Shëndeti i Arafatit përkeqësohet


Jaser Arafat është në spital në Paris 
Një këshilltare e udhëheqësit palestinez, Yasser Arafat që po kurohet në një spital të Parisit tha se shëndeti i tij është përkeqësuar disi.
Këshilltarja, Leila Shahid nuk dha asnjë hollësi tjetër lidhur me këtë, por shtoi se do të jepeshin informacione të tjera më vonë gjatë ditës së sotme.

Deklara e zonjës Shahid erdhi në një kohë kur media izraelite kishte njoftuar se shëndeti i zotit Arafat ishte përkeqësuar papritur një ditë më parë.

Radio Izrael njoftoi se ish kryeministri palestinez, Mahmoud Abbas (Abu Mazen), u nis për në Francë të enjten pa gdhirë për të takuar zotin Arafat.

Zoti Arafat, që është 75 vjeç u dërgua në Francë për t'u shëruar javën e kaluar.

Sëmundja e tij që besohet se ka të bëjë me një çrregullim në gjak, ende po ekzaminohet nga mjekët. 

----------

Me sa duket shendeti i Arafatit sa po vjen e perkeqesohet, duke bere gjithmone e me prezente krizen qe i paraqitet Lindjes se meseme dhe Palestines ne vecanti, em vdekjen e tij. Arafat eshte nje udheheqes i respektuar si nga Palestinezet, dhe nga Izraelitet dhe Perendimi. Si udheheqes i Palestines ai mundi te bashkoje nen nje qellim shume grupe Palestineze qofshin keto ekstremiste (si PLO) apo paqesore, duke i dhene keshtu me teper fuqi zerit palestinez. Per perendimin ai dha nje ure lidhese me te cilen mund te mbaheshin negociata, mereshin vendime dhe garantoheshin akte paqeje. Arafati kohet e fundit duket se deri diku ka humbur ate pushtetin e meparshem dhe nuk ka aq ne kontroll grupet ekstremiste.

Vdekja e Arafatit do leje nje boshllek i cili mund te sjelle lufte mes fraksioneve te ndryshme Palestineze, per tu mbushur. Gjithashtu i heq komunitetit nderkombetar uren lidhese, dhe eksperiencen e fituar gjate gjithe ketyre viteve negociatash. Perpjekjet e palestinezeve nuk do perqendrohen tashme tek Izraeli por tek boshlleku i lene, duke ulur efikasitetin e ketyre perpjekjeve.

----------


## Brari

Thuhet se Arafati ndrroj jete..

Te shohim se si do reagojne palestinezet te cilet kane 20 vjet pa nje lider absolut  qe do te ishte nje ilac per hallet e tyre.
Pamvaresisht se Arafati njihej si Lider i palestinezeve ne fakt ai kurre nuk kish ne dore rrymat ekstremiste palestineze qe kan sabotuar cdo here projektet e perendimit per zgjidhjen e problemit Palestinez.
Shpresojme se del nje burr i fort qe ja u a ben rrup sup  rrymes se Kamikazeve qe ishin grupacioni i sabotatoreve te ceshtjes palestineze.

----------


## Larsus

Brar, mos jep lajme nga burime te dyshimta  :ngerdheshje: 

* bbc news
French doctors treating Palestinian leader Yasser Arafat have denied Israeli TV reports that he has died. 
Mr Arafat's health has deteriorated sharply in the last two days and he is being treated in intensive care. 

Israel's Channel Two television quoted unnamed sources in Paris which said Mr Arafat underwent a brain scan and was "no longer alive". 

Mr Arafat, 75, was flown to a military hospital in Paris last week. He has led the Palestinians since the 1960s. 

"Mr Arafat is not dead," said head physician Christian Estripeau in a brief statement outside the military hospital. 

An emergency meeting of top Palestinian officials has taken place in the West Bank to discuss the crisis. 

At his Palestinian Authority headquarters in the West Bank city of Ramallah, officials stated publicly that Mr Arafat was "absolutely not in a coma". 

But sources close to his entourage in Paris said he had fallen unconscious three times in the past two days, and had not regained consciousness the third time. 

'Difficult condition' 

BBC correspondent James Reynolds says that, while public statements from Palestinian officials in Ramallah remain positive, their expressions suggest the situation of their leader is serious. 

Officials gathered for meetings of the Palestinian Liberation Organisation decision-making executive committee and the Fatah movement central committee - both of which have been headed by Mr Arafat for more than 40 years. 


Arafat seemed frail as he left the West Bank last week 
"The condition of the president is difficult, but he is stable and doctors are continuing their tests," senior Palestinian negotiator Saeb Erekat told the AFP news agency. 

Mr Arafat was flown to the French capital last Friday from his headquarters in Ramallah with a mystery illness. 

At the time, he was said to have collapsed after suffering from what was first described as severe gastric flu. 

Doctors say they have found no trace of leukaemia or any other cancer. They have been checking for a viral infection. 

French President Jacques Chirac has visited Mr Arafat, but a presidential spokeswoman who announced the visit did not give any details about the patient's state of health. 

It was a brief visit in which the president "expressed his best wishes" to Mr Arafat's wife, his office said. 

Tests have shown that he has a low count of blood platelets, which are needed for clotting, but doctors are unsure of what is causing the condition. 

Trouble spots 

On Thursday, Israeli security chiefs discussed Mr Arafat's condition at their weekly briefing. 

 HAVE YOUR SAY 
 Mr Arafat has made a lot of sacrifices in his lifetime for the sake of freedom for the Palestinian people 

Mustafa, London, UK 


Send us your comments 
Profile: Yasser Arafat  
The military has been put on high alert, although no troops have been moved into potential trouble spots. 

Prime Minister Ariel Sharon has said he would allow Mr Arafat to return to the West Bank if he recovers. 

But he has made it clear he will not allow his old adversary to be buried in Muslim holy ground in east Jerusalem. 

Palestinian security chiefs are also due to hold meetings in Ramallah and the Gaza Strip. 

There are fears that Mr Arafat's possible demise could spark chaos in the volatile Gaza Strip, already destabilised by inter-factional fighting and uncertainty over Israel's planned pullout from the area. 

There is no clear line of succession should Mr Arafat be unable to continue in power. 

He has not anointed a successor, although the parliamentary speaker would take over temporarily
*

----------


## Larsus

PARIS, France (CNN) -- Palestinian leader Yasser Arafat has been transferred to another facility to receive treatment more appropriate for his condition, a spokesman for a Paris military hospital said Thursday.

The spokesman told reporters that Arafat is not dead. 

Earlier senior Palestinian officials told CNN Arafat was in critical condition after drifting in and out of consciousness throughout the night.

Medical officials have not confirmed Arafat's condition.

Arafat's senior adviser Nabil Abu Rudeineh dismissed reports that the 75-year-old leader was in a coma as "rumors."

"He is in the intensive care unit, as I said, because he is in need of several very advanced tests in the coming hours and days," Abu Rudeineh said.

In Ramallah, Palestinian Prime Minister Ahmed Qorei told reporters Thursday that Arafat was in stable but serious condition and still required urgent medical attention.

Palestinian Cabinet Minister Yasser Abed Rabbo said the cabinet is "concerned now with the health of Chairman Arafat and we hope that he will overcome his illness."

----------


## StormAngel

Officials deny media reports of Arafat's death

Officials at the Paris hospital where Yasser Arafat is undergoing treatment say the Palestinian leader is still alive, despite reports that he had died just moments ago.

"Mr. Arafat is not dead," Christian Estripeau, a spokesman for the Percy Military Training Hospital in Clamart outside Paris, told a news conference in a brief statement.

Palestinian Prime Minister Ahmed Qurie also denied such reports.

"I have just spoken to the officials in Paris and they say the situation is still as it was. He is still in the intensive care unit," he said.

Those comments follow reports from Israel's Channel Two television, which cited unnamed sources as saying Arafat was "clinically dead." Radio Monte Carlo, Al-Arabiya Television and Israel's Haaretz newspaper also reported that he had died.

As well, Luxembourg Prime Minister Jean-Claude told reporters in Brussels that Arafat "passed away 15 minutes ago."

There have been a constant flow of conflicting reports about Arafat's health since he first fell ill, about three weeks ago.

Earlier Thursday, a Palestinian official said Arafat had slipped into a coma, after going in and out of consciousness. But senior aides denied that, saying that his situation was serious but stable.

Arafat's health worsened on Wednesday night, prompting doctors to rush him into intensive care at the French military hospital. He was taken to the Paris hospital last week after passing out briefly at his headquarters.

Doctors have conducted a battery of tests on Arafat, and say they don't know what is wrong with him. However, they have ruled out leukemia and other forms of cancer as the cause of his blood and digestive disorder.

Upon news of his deteriorating health, Palestinian security services were summoned to an emergency meeting on Thursday at Arafat's headquarters in the West Bank city of Ramallah, sources told the Reuters news agency.

Qurie, who has temporarily assumed duties as the head of the Palestinian Authority, called the meeting.

Israeli security officials also met Thursday to discuss what their plan of action may be if Arafat dies. They have decided to secure borders, but will give people space to grieve.

"There have been some changes in the military strategy in saying the army will hold off on operations in certain parts of Gaza and West Bank until there is some resolution on Yasser Arafat's condition," CTV's Janis Mackey Frayer said, reporting from Jerusalem.

"But they are starting to plan for what happens next, not only from a military point of view, but also from a political point of view."

Arafat has never appointed a successor, but his duties are being shared by Qurie and former prime minister Mahmoud Abbas, who is considered Arafat's number two.

U.S. President George Bush, who has refused to meet with Arafat, accusing him of being an obstacle to peace, responded to reports on Arafat's health during his first media briefing after being re-elected.

"We will continue to work for a free Palestinian state that is at peace with Israel," Bush told reporters.

CNN

----------


## manoklla

te gjithe do vdesim nje dite....

----------


## Labeati

Boll e kulloti,

le ti hape rrugen politikaneve te rinj, se keta tipa kur e zene kolltukun nuk e leshojne per se gjalli, e keshtu nuk krijohen politikane e demokracia.
Mentalitet diktatorial dhe patriarkal.
U duket tragjedi e madhe te ikin, ne fakt eshte vetem per ta, se populli perfiton.

Si puna e ketyre taneve, po te pakten keta tanet nderrohen me njeri tjetrin nje here ne 7-8 vjet, me zhurme e shqelma po ...

----------


## Albo

Vdekja e pritshme e Arafat qe eshte plot 75 vjet, nuk eshte nje shkase per rremuje apo lufte per pushtet, pasi me keq se cfare eshte aktualisht gjendja ne Palestine nuk ka se ku te veje. Vdekja e Arafat eshte nje SHANS HISTORIK per popullin palestinez qe te mbylli kapitullin e historise se luftes per mbijetese, dhe fillimin e nje kapitulli te ri mbi shtetformimin.

Arafat nuk eshte as me shume e as me pak se nje diktator qe edhe tani qe i ka ditet e numeruara nuk e leshon pushtetin e tij. Vdekjen e tij e mirepresin jo vetem Izraeli, SHBA por edhe vete elita politike e Palestinezeve qe nuk kane vetem nje guxim prej militanti, por kane edhe nje vizion per nje shtet demokratik palestinez krah per krah atij izraelit.

Vdekja e Arafat do te beje qe administrata Bush te ndryshoje politiken e saj duke rikthyer vemendjen dhe perkushtimin ndaj konfliktit dhe duke investuar kapitalin e saj politik, diplomatik dhe ekonomik mbi te dy palet, ne menyre qe plani me i fundit i paqes i kuartetit te vihet serrisht ne levizje mbi shina.

Presidenti Bush sot u prononcua se ne 4 vjetet e ardhshme nje prej prioriteteve te tij ne politiken e jashtme do te jete pikerisht krijimi i nje shteti te pavarur palestinez.

Albo

----------


## Ryder

Arafati, njeri qe ka marre cmim Nobel per paqen nga perendimi dhe qe esht lider i pranuar dhe demokratik i popullit te tij, ndersa ka vite qe mbahet peng ne pallatin presidencial nga vampirat e Sharonit na qeka diktator patriarkal qe nuk e leshon pushtetin deri ne vdekje...
hmm..spo me kujtohet tamam emri i nje lideri tjeter patriarkal ne Europe me cmim Nobel per paqen qe nuk e leshon pushtetin deri ne vdekje dhe aplikon konceptin demokratik te pagabueshmerise.

----------


## StormAngel

Te fundit qe mora vesh eshte se Arafat eshte ne gjendjen e te ashtuquajtures vdekje klinike dmth truri i ka vdekur qe eshte gati e njejte si vdekja fizike.
Sidoqofte,mendimi im eshte se me vdekjen e tij dhe ne fakt humbjen e tij ne skenen politike ne Lindjen e Afert,problemet dita dites do rriten.Te rralle jane njerezit si ai dhe rende qe dikush do mund te merr vendin e tij.

----------


## kolombi

Dikur Mark Antoni foli per Cezarin mbi varrin e tij:
"E keqja e nje njeriu gjithmone i mbetet,te mirat i merr ne varr me kockat"

Per Arafatin,shume njerez do thone "Te keqijat i marte ne varr me kockat,se te mira kurre nuk i pame"
Nuk do desheroja dhe lumturohesha me vdekjen e askujt,as nuk ja uroj Jaserit,por do deshiroja ne mos nga vdekja,nese ka nje fije respekti per popullin e vet qe fle dhe zgjohet dite e nate me ndekjen ne krevat,ta mbylle nje here e per gjithmone kapitullin e tij te shemtuar.

----------


## Kryeplaku

z. Arafat si i mire si i keq ishte personi qe mbante bashke ato grupe palestineze te cilat nuk mund te bashkejetonin ne rethana te tjera. Arafati me zgjuaresine e tij te madhe- kam besimin se mbas Naserit eshte lideri me i zgjuar qe ka nxjerre bota arabe- mundi te fusi ne nje "thes" naconalistet, forcat e majta dhe forcat islamike. Keshtu me z. Arafat zeri i Palestines u be me i forte se kurre dhe ariti te njihet si anetare e OKBs dhe e shume organizatave te tjera nderkombetare, duke rruajtur keshtu te drejten e njohur qe te krijoje shtet. Fatkeqesisht figuren e Arafatit nuk mundet qe ta zevendesoj asnje personalitet tjeter palestinez. Vdekja e tij do sillte rrenjen e "ures" se fundit midis organizatave clirimtare palestineze, dhe negociatat e ngritjes se shtetit palestinez do i kthehen xeros me pretekstin e Izraelit se nuk ka me ke te bisedoje. Kete gje duket se e ka kuptuar mire Franca edhe Bashkimi Europian te cilat po bejne cmos te mbajne Arafatin ne jete. Tani saper ata qe thone se Franca dhe E.U. eshte vend antidemokratik qe ushqen fontamentalizmin arab dhe eshte antihebraike, nuk besoj se eshte e nevojshme t'i jap pergjigje. Ata duket qarte se nuk lexojne histori, nuk e dine se cfare do te thote demokraci dhe nuk kan asnje kontakt me realitetin europian, i kane bere larrje truri (atje ku dine te bejne mire larrje truri, e kuptoni vet se per ku e kam fjalen).

Do thoni ju : pse po qan kaq shume Franca dhe BE per Lindjen e Mesme? Po ne rrefugjatet e Europes pse e hapim shpellen kundra imperializmit amerikan ne zone?
Per mendimin tim Shqiperise- si dhe Europes- nuk i intereson fare kjo gjendje krize ne Lindjen e Mesme dhe Lindjen e Aferme. Ne Europe troket zemra e Shqiperise, sepse nga atje merr Shqiperia frymemarje (buxhet, ndihme ekonomike) midis ndihmes europiane dhe midis veprimtarise te nje numri te madh rrefugjatesh Shqiptare. Shqiptaret e Europes ne kundershtim me Shqiptaret e SHBAs jane numer shume i madh, kan lidhje me te forta me atdheun dhe do vazhdojne per shume vite akoma te jen shetas shqiptar. Pra interesat e Shqiperise sic behet e qarte jane shume here me te aferta me interesat e Shqiptareve te Europes.

Kush jane interesat e Shqiptareve te Europes, dhe te Shqiperise, ne zone?
Lufta e Afganistanit para 3 vjetesh shkaktoi shtegetimin e te pakten 3 milion banoreve. Shume Afgansistanez u vendosen ne vendet fqinje por nje pjese e madhe e tyre kaloi kufinjte e Turqise dhe iu drejtua Europes. Keshtu nje dite papritmas Greqia dhe Italia nga 0 Afganistenez gjeten ne token e tyre te pakten 100 mije persona (te moshave te reja). Por ky numer personash te gatshem per pune per ne rrefugjatet e Europes do te thote me pak fjale "100 mije me pak vende pune". Numri i rrefugjateve drejt Europes rritet dita me diten, aq sa rritet edhe numri i operacioneve te SHBAs dhe Izraelit ne zone. Keshtu vazhdon te ritet numri i rrefugjateve Irakien, Palestinez etj. dhe per pak vite duket se do fillojme te numrojme edhe rrefugjatet Sirian e Iranian. Te shenoj ketu se ardhja e rrefugjateve te rinje do ket si pasoje uljen e pagave, per shkak te kerkeses se dobet te tyre dhe per shkak te rritjes se ofertes per pune, dhe sigurisht me pak vende pune. Po sa e gatshme eshte BE te perballoj sfiden e nje numri te ri rrefugjatesh ne nje kohe kur kriza ekonomike po mbizoteron te tere boten.Sa mire duhet te ndjehet qytetari europian kur shikon se cdo operacion i SHBAs ne Lindjen e Mesme sjell ngritje ne cmimin e naftes, lendes kryesore energjetike ne ditet e sotme? Si duhet te ndjehet qytetari europian dhe rrefugjati shqiptar - qe paguan te njejtat gjoba- kur shikon se shkollat dhe institucionet e tjera qe ngrin B.E. ne Palestine shkatrohen perdite nga tanksat izraelit (pra duhet te paguaj perseri B.E.)? Si duhet te ndjehet qytetari europian kur kutpon se 13 vjetet e nderhyrjes amerikane ne zone kishin si pasoje ngritjen e ekstremizmit dhe perhapjen e fenomenit ne Europe? Sa i qet mund te ndjehesh kur behet nje lufte ne Lindjen e Mesme, po te kesh parsysh se kufi gjeografik i Lindjes se Mesme eshte Ballkani dhe se po te vesh nje pal dylbi ne Qipro, Krete, Siceli, France etj. do kuptosh se sa afer eshte Lindja e Mesme, Libia dhe Algjeria anasjelltas? Sa e lumtur duhet te ndjehet Europa - po ne rrefugjatet qe varemi nga nevojat e prodhimit europian- kur kupton se ka humbur tregjet e saj, Lindjen e Mesme dhe Azine Qendrore? Sa ndjenje e bukur eshte te shohesh perdite njerez te vriten nga plumbat ose nga varkat e rrefugjateve aziatike qe i drejtohen per shpetim Europes? Keto dhe nje ser te tjerash jane telashet qe heq Europa mbi kurriz dhe qe te cilat avash avash po fillon ti ndjeje edhe Shqiperia- kurse ne rrefugjatet i ndjejme dita me diten me teper se Shqiptaret dhe se vet Europianet- te cilat nuk munden kurre ti kuptojne SHBA dhe Izraeli. Pra gjeja me e mire per Europen, rrefugjatet Shqiptare dhe anasjelltas vet Shqiperine eshte qe te ket stabilitet ne zone i cili stabilitet vjen me ngritjen e shtetit palestinez, rujajtjen e kufinjeve dhe sistemeve politike ne zone (nuk na intereson nese ka diktature ose jo, ajo qe na intereson eshte qe problemet te mos hapen drejt Europes) dhe si perfundim shporrjen e Amerikaneve dhe Sionisteve nga zona dhe te menxyrrave qe ata shaktojne! FLM

----------


## R2T

Sic tha dhe Stormi, mendohet se Arafat ka pesuar vdekje klinike, truri i tij nuk punon me, dhe po mbahet gjalle me aparatura. Po pritet te mbaroje Ramazani (a cfare feste tjeter myslymane po kalojme, qe duhet te mbaroje keto dite) dhe me pas do shkeputet nga aparatura. Pra vdekja e tij pothuajse eshte e garantuar tashme.

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Bush: Lutemi për shpirtrin e tij, do punojmë për Palestinën 

Vdes lideri i palestinezëve 
Mjekët: Arafat pësoi vdekje cerebrale 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Vdes lideri i palestinezëve, Jaser Arafat. Mjekët francezë kanë konfirmuar dje në mbrëmje se Arafat ka pësuar vdekje cerebrale. I pari që ka reaguar lidhur me lajmin e rëndë ka qenë Presidenti amerikan, Xhorxh Bush, i cili menjëherë ka deklaruar "Zoti e bekoftë shpirtin e tij". Gjatë gjithë ditës së djeshme zyrtarët palestinezë kanë njoftuar se lideri i tyre ndodhej në gjendje kome që prej dy ditësh, edhe pse nuk ishte bërë e ditur për mediat. Zyrtarët palestinezë i kanë përgënjshtruar fillimisht njoftimet për vdekjen në oët e mbrëmjes, por mjekët kanë konfirmuar se gjendja e tij ishte e pakthyeshme. Arafat ndodhej i shtruar prej një jave në një spital të Parisit, por shenjat e para të sëmundjes së tij, që u mbajt e fshehtë, kishin nisur dy vjet më parë. Mjekët francezë nuk bënë të ditur se për ç'sëmundje bëhej fjalë, duke përjashtuar variantin e leuçemisë. Lajmi për liderin 75-vjeçar ka rritur tensionin në Izrael si dhe në territoret e komunitetet palestineze, për të cilat kohë të vështira priten më pas. Lideri palestinez lindi më 24 gusht të vitit 1929 në Kajro dhe emri i tij i vërtetë është Mohammed o Abdul Rahman. Ai u bë pjesë e çështjes paletineze në fillimin e viteve '50 dhe në fund të këtyre viteve themeloi lëvizjen Fatah. Ai u kthye në territoret palestineze në vitin 1994 në krye të Organizatës për Çlirimin e Palestinës dhe i ka drejtuar palestinezët për shumë vite me radhë. Edhe pse gjatë dy viteve të fundit ai ishte i izoluar në Ramallah të Bregut Perëndimor dhe së fundmi nuk i kontrollonte më të gjitha fraksionet palestineze, vdekja e tij pritet të sjellë një kaos total për të gjithë palestinezët dhe vetë çështjen. ANSA


FATAH
Lëvizja Fatah u themelua nga Jaser Arafat në vitin 1959. Ky u bë një fraksion i rëndësishëm i palestinezëve që luftonin për territoret e tyre zonën e Lindjes së Mesme. Arafat arriti ta kontrollojë këtë lëvizje deri në fund, edhe pse humbi kontrollin e organizimeve të tjera

IZOLIMI
Arafat ndodhej i izoluar që prej fundit të vitit 2001 në Ramallah të Bregut Perëndimor. E gjithë ndërtesa ku ai ndodhej ishte e rrethuar nga tanket dhe blindat izraelite, që e shoqëronin gjithkund. Izraeli e kishte marrë këtë vendim me synim parandalimin e sulmeve kamikaze 


LUFTA
Lufta mes fraksioneve të ndryshme palestineze e ka vështirësuar zgjidhjen e çështjes palestineze. Përveç Organizatës për Çlirimin e Palestinës, në territoret palestineze janë aktive edhe shumë lëvizje militante, si Hamasi e Xhihadi Islamik, që mund të nisin luftën për udhëheqjen



PLANI
Autoritetet amerikanë kanë propozuar një plan paqeje për Lindjen e Mesme, i njohur si Road Map, e që duhet të zbatohet nga palestinezët dhe izraelitët. Plani kërkon ndalimin e dhunës dhe sulmeve kamikaze nga palestinezët dhe tërheqjen e izraelitëve nga tokat e pushtuara në vitet '60.

----------


## manoklla

E paska studju mir Enver Hoxhen kryeplaku kur thote te 'shporren imperialistet amerkane dhe sionistet". lol

Zgjidhja me e mire per liderin e ri palestinez do ishte M. Abasi ose Shaathi.

----------


## StormAngel

> Zgjidhja me e mire per liderin e ri palestinez do ishte M. Abasi ose Shaathi.


Sipas teje kjo.
Palestines si dhe botes i duhet nje lider qe do e dirigjoj dikush tjeter. :shkelje syri: 
Se po te dal ndonje lider me plotekuptimin e fjales,ndryshojne shume sende.

----------


## GoAheadEagles

jam shume i kenaqur qe vdiq arafati mu be shume qejfi.

----------


## Labeati

*Arafati merr me vete miliarda dollarë*


Shekulli dt 6 nentor

Arafati mbetet ende i rëndësishëm. Gjatë gjithë dhjetëvjeçarit të fundit, ai urdhëronte financat e gjithë shtetit palestinez. Asnjë para nuk harxhohej pa urdhrin e tij. Sipas WorldNetdaily, Arafati para se të largohej, urdhëroi një komitet emergjence prej tre anëtarësh të Autoritetit Palestinez dhe Lëvizjes për Çlirimin e Palestinës që të qeverisnin në mungesë të tij. Dy personat ishin kryeministri Ahmed Qureia dhe ish -kryeministri Mahmoud Abas, ndërsa personi i tretë një figurë simbolike.

Megjithatë kur Abbas dhe Qurei i kërkuan Arafatit të zhbllokonte paratë gjatë mungesës së tij, Arafat duke hipur në avionin jordanez, refuzoi. Jam ende gjallë falë Zotit, ndaj mos u shqetësoni. 

Arafati kontrollonte miliarda dollarë në emër të popullit palestinez. *Pasuria e tij mund të vlerësohet nga 2 deri në 3 miliardë dollarë, shumica në llogaritë bankare zvicerane*. Ai në fakt ka patur më shumë (rreth 5 miliardë $) gjatë viteve kur ishte në mërgim nga 1982 1993, *pasuri që e bëri nëpërmjet trafikimit të drogës*  në Liban. 

Por arritja më e madhe është fshehja e këtyre parave. Në 1997, zyra e publikut të Autoritetit Palestinez njoftoi se 43 % e buxhetit vjetor ishte zhdukur. Kështu pyetja e vetme e palestinezëve është: Ku janë paratë e Arafatit? Themeluesi i Bankës Ndërkombëtare Palestineze, Abu Issa thotë se Arafat ka vjedhur një shumë të madhe parash. *Në vend që ti përdorte fondet për qëllimet që ato jepeshin, Arafati i kalonte rregullisht në llogaritë e veta bankare, -thotë Issa. Megjithatë askush nuk e di nëse ato para do ti kthehen sërish popullit palestinez.*

----------


## ATMAN

edhe njehere per JASER ARAFATIN dhe popullin palestinez

Se kush eshte populli Palestinez dhe tragjedine e tij, cdo Shqiptar i pjekur 
e di sesi ky popull ne Lindjen e mesme, kur Kosova dhe viset 
Shqiptare iu ndane Serbise etj, edhe Palestina u vendos nga Britaniket qe te 
behej nje getto e re per Cifutet, te cilet Evropa donte qe ti vendoste diku.

Idete Evropiane per te krijuar nje shtet per cifutet jane te vjetra. Nga 
ideatoret kryesore te kesaj ideje ishte edhe Adolf Hitleri i cili donte qe 
ti conte cifutet ne Madagaskar, por fatet historike i sollen cifutet qe te 
ndertonin shtetin e tyre Zionist te enderruar nga Herzti ne Palestinen te 
cilen Sulltan Abdul Hamidi i Turqise pati rrefuzuar me cdo kusht qe tjua 
jepte zionisteve nderkombetar.

Megjithate, deklarata e Balfourit Anglez te 1937 me ne fund e krijoi shtetit 
Izraelit, i cili pas luftes se 2-te boterore nepermjet terroristeve Ben 
Gurion&co, i luftoi Anglezet dhe me ne fund krijoi shtetin e Izraelit, 
ne kurriz te Palestinezeve autokton. Permes agresioneve dhe luftrave te 
ndryshme kunder Arabeve ky shtet jude u rrit ne permasat qe ne e shohim sot.

Me vitet qe rrodhen, populli i mjere Palestinez u cua ne revolta per liri 
dhe vetevendosje. Edhe pas perpjekjeve internacionale nga bota Arabe (3 
luftra me Izraelin), Muslimane, Komuniste (Shqiperia ne kohe te Enver Hoxhes 
e njohu Palestinen si shtet me vete etj),  per ti bere edhe 
Palestinezet me nje shtet te tyre, perpjekjet shkuan dem. Izraeli nuk do qe 
ti lejoje Palestinezet qe te kene shtetin e tyre por ne te kundert do qe te 
pushtoje sa te mundi ne lindjen e mesme.

Sic ish - Presidenti i nderuar Amerikan, Xhimi Karter tha perpara disa 
ditesh ne CNN, Jaser Arafati eshte nje njeri qe gjate gjithe jetes se tij ka 
bere vetem kompromise per te krijuar nje shtet per popullin e tij qe prej 50 
vitesh jeton ne gjendje holokausti, i mbyllur ne Gettot e Gazes dhe Bregut 
Perendimor te Lumit Jordan, i pa ushqyer dhe qe bombardohet cdo vit nga 
makina ushtaraka cifute.

Per liderin Palestinez Jaser Arafat dhe   2 deshirat e tij:

1. Krijimin e nje shteti te lire per popullin e tij te roberuar

2. Patjen e Jeruzalemit Lindor si kryeqytet te Palestines.

Por Cifutet dhe kriminile internacionale si Ariel Sharoni qe kane kryer 
masakra c'njerezore ne Libanin e 1980-es duke masakruar mese 10.000 
Palestineze te pa-armatosur, femije, gra e pleq, nuk duan qe te lejojne qe 
Palestinezet te jetojne si njerez dhe qe  (Jeruzalemi Lindor!) te behen pjese e Palestines.

Edhe pse i gjithe komuniteti nderkombetar, OKB-ja etj ne sa e sa raste e 
kane denuar agresionin Jude ne Palestine (edhe para disa ditesh bene 
keshtu!), frika ndaj bankiereve internacionale Jude e ndalon cdo vend te 
botes qe te bej me Izraelin ate qe NATO beri me Serbine.

Dhe ata kane te drejte! Pse ne vitet 1980 kur Presidenti Amerikan, Xhimi 
Karter e denoi agresionin Izraelit ne Lindjen e Mesme, ai u hoq nga zyra me 
'stil' menjehere nga lobi Jude i Amerikes!

Edhe thirrjet e Papa Xhon Palit te II per nje Jeruzalem Internacional ku te 
gjitha fete e botes te kene te drejte, nuk pranohen ne asnje menyre nga 
Zionistet Ariel Sharon dhe Ehud Barak... por ne te kundert, Palestinezet 
qofshin ata Muslimane apo Krishtere - pasardhes autokton te Krishtit vriten 
perdite nga Diktati Cifut. Ata nuk kane as arme qe te mbrojne vetveten nga 
dhuna Jude, por ne pamundesi mbrohen me gure.

Komuniteti Internacional edhe pse e di mjaft mire ceshtjen ne Palestine, 
pervec disa rezolutave ne OKB nuk ben dot me shume

Fatkeqesisht kanalet kryesore te Mediave ne USA kontrollohen nga Cifutet te 
cilet qe nga CNN e me gjere, mundohen qe te tregojne Palestinezet si fajtor, 
edhe pse Palestinezet jane ata qe masakrohen. Hipokrizia me e madhe ndodhi 
para disa ditesh kur parlamenti Amerikane nen presionin e lobit Cifut 'denoi' 
Dhunen Palestineze kunder cifuteve qe ka lene kush e di sa Palestineze te vdekur. 

Nje shkrues Cifut, por anti-zionist perpara ca ditesh ne www.iviews.com 
shkruante se ndonje dite mediat Amerikane do te kene per titull:

"Populli Terrorist Palestinez, dhunon me trupat e tij plumbat dhe raketat 
'paqesore cifute"

Thirrjet e Papa Xhon Palit II per liri per Palestinezet dhe nje Jeruzalem 
nderkombetar gjithashtu nuk i degjon njeri... Por serisht ish-heroi 
Palestinez Jaser Arafat edhe pse tashme duket i braktisur edhe nga bota 
Arabe qe ka frike nga nukleari Atomik Cifut, vazhdon te kembenguli qe 
PALESTINEZET KANE TE DREJTEN E TYRE QE TE JETOJNE TE LIRE! 
Ne balle te ketij holokausti kunder popullit Palestineze une do tiu ngjisja 
fjaleve te Presidentin XHimi Karter, se Jaser Arafati eshte njeri i vuajtur 
qe jeta e poshter e ka shtrenguar qe te beje shume leshime....
Por ai padyshim nuk beri dot leshime ne Lirine e Popullit te tij dhe 
shenjterine e Jeruzalemit qe prej 2000 vjetesh eshte Arab. Populli i 
pambrojtur Palestinez, sot perballe makines agresive Cifute, raketave e 
tankeve mbrohet me GURE! Historia e bukur Kuranoro-Biblike tregon se Taluti 
(Davidi) e mbyti Xhalutin (Goliathin) ... Zoti e ndihmofte kete 
popull te mjere e te braktisur nga tirania ku ai ka rene! 

I lus anetaret, te mos behen kollaboratore ne kryqezaten Jude kunder popullit Palestinez, por ne te kundert te behen mbeshtetes te popullit Palestinez ashtu sic Papa eshte ndaj tij, President Xhimi Karter, Bota Muslimane, .... e deri tek tradita Shqiptare qe ishte i pari shtet i botes qe ta njohi Palestinen shtet te 
lire!

Holokaustet ndaj cdo populli, qofte ai edhe Jude, ne si njerez duhet qe te 
na prekin e te mos marrim me HIPOKRIZI anen qe disa morren ne kohen e 
Hitlerit kunder Judeve. Populli Palestinez sot po perjeton nje holokaust te 
vertete, ku femije te vegjel , vriten te gjalle ne sy te 
prinderve te tyre (www.durra.com). Populli Palestinez ka te drejte qe te 
jetoje , dhe mbeshtetja ndaj tij eshte nje akt HUMAN!

Gjithe Evropa, qe nga Franca, Itali, Gjermani etj e me radhe e kane treguar 
solidaritetin e tyre me Palestinezet. Pra le te solidarizohemi edhe ne me kete popull martir nga toka e Shenjte e Palestines!

Komuniteti Nderkombetar, OKB-ja, Komuniteti Evropjan, Vatikani
dhe te gjitha instancat e tjera boterore duhet te veprojne sot ne
Palestine! Izraeli duhet te rrespektoje marreveshjen e OSLO-s dhe gjakun e Jitzhak Rabinit qe u vra nga ekstremistet Jude, dhe te bej Paqe ne Lindjen e Mesme. Izraeli duhet tju japi Palestinezeve shtetin e tyre tashme te marre dhe copetuar ne mes .... te pakten Palestinezet duhet te kene
shtetin e tyre ne Gaza dhe ne Bregun Perendimor dhe te ndaloje
vrasjet ne Palestine ndaj Krishtereve dhe Muslimaneve Arab.
Izraeli duhet ti lej Palestinezet qe te kene shtetin e tyre
dhe jo me te rrojne neper ghetto ne Liban, Jordan e Palestine,
sic Adolf Hitleri beri me Judet!

STOP HOLOKAUSTIN NDAJ PALESTINEZEVE!

Edhe femijet Palestinez kane te drejte qe ashtu si femijet e
Kosoves te kene shkollat e tyre, te jene te lire te gezojne
prinderit dhe shtepite e tyre, ne vendin e tyre...... Te mos
u vriten prinderit e vellezerit ne lufte!

Izraeli duhet te bej Paqe ne Lindjen e Mesme! Ti lej Palestinezet
ne Paqe. Te ndaloje Dhunen dhe Aparteidin kunder Palestinezeve te
pambrojtur! Izraeli duhet te kujtohet se ishin Muslimanet ata qe per 1400, 
kur Evropa i konvertonte me dhune Cifutet, qe iu dhane strehe e buke. Vetem 
ne Shqiperi ka patur mese 1000 familje jude! Cifutet jane nje rrace me Arabet.
Ata duhet ti sjellin botes Paqe dhe jo lufte!

Jeruzalemi eshte nje qytet qe i perket Muslimaneve/Arab historikisht
dhe Krishtereve (se aty Lindi Krishti ), dhe nuk i perket
vetem Cifuteve. Per kete arsye ai nuk eshte qytet vetem i Judeve
por eshte nje qytet i te gjitha feve monoteiste te botes, ku
Krishteret dhe Muslimanet te kryejne pelegrinazhet e tyre te shenjta!

te dashur anetare te forumit shqiptar, kini miresi kur te tjeret popuj jane te dhunuar!!!!

----------


## Labeati

Pra skilja e vjeter Arafat i njohur ne mbare boten e civilizuar si TERRORIST tashti po na zbulohen edhe anet te tjera "heroike" et tij si:

1) Trafikant droge nga te cilat paska bere qindra miliona dollare.

2) Kryehajdut i popullit te vet, duke zhvate deri ne 43% te buxhetit vjetor te shtetit ne llogarite personale.

Dhe na del tani qe na paska deri 3 miliarde dollare ne bankat e Zvicres, qe as Sadam Hyseni nuk i ka.
Dhe as ministri i finances nuk e din se ku jane financat e ketij kleptokrati.

Dhe nuk e thone lobi cifut kete po vete anetaret e kabinetit palestinez.

E populli lihet ne mizerje... Zaten vetem me injorance e fukarallek sundohet nje popull. Por do ti hapen syte nje dite edhe palestinezeve e te do te shohin qe vellezerit arabe u kane hedhur trute e "gomarit" duke luajtur me to si top futbolli, e duke i lene ne kampe tash 50 vjet, si me qene leproze.

Edhe liderat e tyre te tipit Arafat e Co qe kane qene mashat e terrorizmit do te dalin te palarat...

----------

